# Fake or real?



## Nautilus (Dec 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mblTke2U4t0

Absolutely stunning. Although, I can't figure it out...Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

cool tank. it is prolly like an auto top off kind of tank. so the water where the fish go up lowers as the water where the net is in evaporates.


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

Its real. 

Its not an auto top off at all.

Its done with a large vacuum pump connected to the top of the tank which is sealed off. The amount of air going into the verticle tank is exactly the same amount that is getting pumped out. There is a name for this setup. I had an email about the type of pump to use but I couldn't find any information on the pump or where to get it.

Only one major potential problem.... If the vacuum pump dies and allows air to go in reverse. You have a very wet problem on your hands. You would deffenetly want to use a check valve so this can not happen. As long as there is negitive pressure at the top and air can't fill the space above the water level then the water will always stay in the verticle tank.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Yap real seen one at LFS I asked about them they said the only reason they have it set up is because people like it. They said the pump failed one night and water was every were.


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you get the name of the pump they used? I would not mind doing this at all. Except I would look into "fail safe" methods.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

When I go to LFS I will try and remember to ask.


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks bud 

Make sure you get it in writing so I can actually spell it out right. haha


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That is too cool. I know a link for another impossible tank. Let me see if i can find it...

aw, nuts. That was bookmarked on my old computer. it was called "World's Most Amazing Fishtank."

Okay, found it:
http://spluch.blogspot.com/2007/04/worlds-most-amazing-fishtank.html


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

hmmmmm Im guessing its either in a pressurized room or the tank is under vacuum.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's the one. Isn't that bizarre? They feed the fish through those little openings in the side.


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

Im so going to have to try something like that out now.... darnit. Stop giving me ideas.

I think applying vacuum to the tank will hold the water level there. As long as the water level in those little pockets does not get lower than the hole in the side of the tank which would allow air in to the tank and very quickly have a messy room...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I think that's the trick to it. I remember reading that the top is sealed.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

HaHa, that truck is so fake it's not even funny! That office set up is awesome!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The truck thing would be cool, but I cannot even imagine how they would be able to sufficiently dampen the movement of the water from the vibrations, not to mention all that starting, stopping and turning. 

Goldfish in a cone: Overstocking to the max!

The table tanks I have seen the website for some time ago. Like WOW.


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the office setup!! Wouldn't that help cut down on work stress!


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

> but I cannot even imagine how they would be able to sufficiently dampen the movement of the water from the vibrations, not to mention all that starting, stopping and turning.


Actually, when the a tanker is FULL, starting and stoping is not as bad. Especially turning since you don't have the liquid sloshing around. Take it from someone who drives a 3000 Gallon fuel truck 

I have seen a trailer that was an aquarium. I think I saw it in a video and you could see the fish swimming around... I think, im only 50% sure.. haha


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay additional OMG kind of things:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gusUO5BiJOI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmo2bZweik8&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJWh283w1e4&feature=related

Okay the car thing is apparently fairly popular LOL


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

neat tank, i want one lol


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

On that first tank, do you really need a special pump. isn't it just like when you put a cup into a bucket of water and pull it out upside down? so that theres a vacuum seal so no air can take the place of the water? i dont think theres a special pump....


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Baby_Baby: Can you repost the pics on the first page again? It says the image cant be found.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxMRqZ9dUx8&NR=1
here's another


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i seen that before and im sure its real but if the tank level dropped a little then all the water up in the big bit could just go all over the floor with half of his fish


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow! I'm really happy I found this thread.

i came up with an idea for the last youtube posted ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxMRqZ9dUx8&NR=1 )

Although mine was much pimper, it was only a concept.

I was going to take 2 tanks (65 gallon) and position them on either side of the room. Then build a plexi-glass arch, 2 feet wide and 1 foot tall, going into each tank, support with wires fastened into the ceiling. Would make 2 DIY auto top offs out of a bilge pump float switch for either 65 gallon tank. Then take the same idea with the bilge pump float switch in either tank, but mount them the opposite way so they triggered an air pump with a one way valve at the top of the arch.

This way if the level got too low it would auto fill, and if any air came into the arch from the valve, and let morewater to the tanks, it would trigger an air pump to pump the air out and pull the water back up.

Its really cool that he actually did it but I don't like his design. Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Real, rules of physics holds it up.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Okay additional OMG kind of things:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gusUO5BiJOI&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmo2bZweik8&NR=1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJWh283w1e4&feature=related
> ...


Lol the third one is fake... Thats slim thugs car, I've seen it in real life at the dub car show.. Fake fish. Its just for looks.. but still cool idea


----------

